# [A] Shattrath - Risen Rekrutiert



## risenshattrath (9. Januar 2011)

Wir, die Gilde Risen,

sind eine zielstrebige und semi-progressorientierte Raidgilde, die sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, den aktuellen Content sowie den Endcontent erfolgreich zu meistern.

Dabei setzen wir auf hochmotivierte und zugleich talentierte Spieler, denen der Progress nicht nur Spaß macht, sondern für die er ein essentieller Teil des Spielens und Raidens darstellt.

Um diese Philosophie auch zukünftig mit Nachdruck verfolgen zu können, suchen wir für den aktuellen und kommenden Content weiterhin nach fähigen Mitgliedern, die in der Lage sind, unseren Raidkader zu ergänzen bzw. zu verstärken.


*Im Moment suchen wir:*

_*Rekrutierung für alle Klassen offen.*_

Wir ziehen prinzipiell jede gute Bewerbung in Betracht, die uns den Willen und den Ehrgeiz zeigt, uns auf unserem Weg zu verstärken und weiterzubringen. Bewerbt euch also auch, wenn wir eure Klasse nicht explizit suchen.


Zu beachten:

Bevor ihr eine Bewerbung verfasst, lest euch diesen Topic bis zu Ende durch und bewerbt euch nur, wenn die Anforderungen auf euch zutreffen und ihr der Meinung seid, daß es das ist, was ihr wirklich wollt! Nehmt euch für die Bewerbung so viel Zeit, wie wir uns auch dafür nehmen sollen!


*Unser derzeitiger Raidprogress:*

Pechschwingenabstieg: 6/6
Die Bastion des Zwielichts: 4/4
Thron der vier Winde: 2/2


*Unsere Raidzeiten:*

Feste Raidtage
Mittwoch: 20:00 bis 23:30 Uhr
Donnerstag: 20:00 bis 23:30 Uhr
Sonntag: 20:00 bis 23:30 Uhr
Montag: 20:00 bis 23:30 Uhr
Dienstag: 20:00 bis 23:30 Uhr
(Plus-Minus 30 Minuten)


*Was wir von dir erwarten:*

- Selbständige Raidvorbereitung auf alle anstehenden Encounter (Bosstaktiken, Fähigkeiten, etc.)
- Klassenverständnis
- Aktive Kritikfähigkeit, auch wenn die Kritik mal härter ausfällt
- Befolgen von Raidanweisungen, ohne ewige Diskussionen und Rechtfertigungen
- Ausgeprägtes Spielverständnis, Movement und Übersicht, auch in kritischen Situationen
- Eigenständiges Erkennen und Beheben von persönlichen Fehlern
- Raidteilnahme an mindestens! drei der Raidtage
- Ständiger Drang, sich selbst und seine Klasse zu verbessern in jeglicher Hinsicht
- Eine stabile Internetleitung und einen leistungsfähigen PC
- Teamspeak 3 mit funktionierendem Headset und ihr müsst auch sprechen können


*Was wir dir bieten:*

- Eine nette und sehr erfahrene Gildenleitung
- Einen funktionierenden Raidbetrieb
- Einen eigenen Voiceserver (Teamspeak 3) sowie Website inkl. Forum
- Ein aktives Gildenleben
- uvm.


Solltet ihr noch weitere Fragen haben, kannst du dich gerne und zu jeder Zeit bei einem der Offis, ingame oder auf unserer Homepage melden. 

Offiziere:
Mìnerva
Ìmran


In jedem Fall ist aber eine schriftliche Bewerbung in unserem Bewerbungsforum oder per E-Mail erforderlich.


Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung,
die Mitglieder und Leitung der Gilde Risen

http://risen-shattrath.eu.cm


----------



## risenshattrath (20. Januar 2011)

Update


----------



## risenshattrath (29. Januar 2011)

Wir sind wieder auf der Suche nach Verstärkung.


----------



## risenshattrath (1. Februar 2011)

Ab sofort haben wir 10/12 Bosse


----------



## risenshattrath (6. Februar 2011)

Aktuell nehmen wir bevorzugt noch einen Heiler auf.
Klasse: Priester oder Schamane


----------



## risenshattrath (15. Februar 2011)

Aktueller Progress: 11/12 Bosse
Aktueller 10er Progress: 12/12

Bevorzugt nehmen wir noch Heiler und DD's auf.


----------



## Haxxler (26. Februar 2011)

Bitte haltet euch an die Push-Regeln, ansonsten wird dieser Thread geschlossen.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/90562-regel-furs-gildenforum-thread-pushen-update/


----------



## Jasperjones (21. März 2011)

Wir suchen wieder verstärkt nach:

Diszi-Priest

Tank-Dk

SV/MM-Hunter


http://rshat.kilu.de/home/

Wir freuen uns auf Deinen Besuch!


----------



## Jasperjones (31. März 2011)

/push


----------



## Jasperjones (12. April 2011)

Verstärkt sind wir auf der Suche nach:


1x Tank (Dk, Paladin, Krieger, Druide)

1x SV/MM - Hunter

1x UH/FR - Deathknight


Unabhängig von gesuchten Klassen sind wir immer offen für herausragende Spieler!



http://rshat.kilu.de/home/

Wir freuen uns auf Deinen Besuch!


----------



## Jasperjones (16. April 2011)

/push


----------



## Jasperjones (9. Mai 2011)

Update:


*Gesucht werden:


1x Hunter

1x Tank - Druid / Warri

1x Mage

1x FR/UH - Deathknight*



http://rshat.kilu.de/home/


----------

